# Spacing for 6ss stoneso



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

What do most of you use as a spacing between 6 SS stones?

Learned another valuable lesson today . There can be a big difference in the actual size of 6 SS depending on who you buy them from


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dan-ann said:


> What do most of you use as a spacing between 6 SS stones?
> 
> Learned another valuable lesson today . There can be a big difference in the actual size of 6 SS depending on who you buy them from


In OOBling, the spacing feature for outlines measures how far apart from the center of each stone to the next. It's different from some other software programs so I wanted to clarify that before giving you my answer!

I typically use .11" for spacing with ss6 stones. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sally,

You are so right there, Each plant has their own spec for The stones and the glue, and then the Grade makes a big difference on the glue.

As well as what type of stone it actually is.

Typically I like to cut my 6ss-2mm stones at 2.5 mm in ACS DAS,Rwear,and other programs
and spacing at one half of the ss size, so .03 spacing.
adjust if that is to tight or to far away in your design.

In winpcsign that size of stone 6ss to cut is 3 sizes larger or 4 if using swarovksi stones. so that would be a 9ss or 10ss size hole to cut and .03 spacing

The stone is weighted by the glue on the bottom.
When the stone goes in to the hole,it needs to turn over while brushing into the template and pop right side up, if your holes are the perfect size 100 % of your stones will be right side up. and you will not have to turn them with a pick.

Sandy jo


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Sandy . Think that is why I feel the 6ss don't bling enough .I use DAS and ACS. I need to make the space between stone smaller. I was using some of the DAS stones that came in my package whenn I got the program and they were swimming in my holes the Bella stones fit perfectly in


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes korean and machine cut are way different,, 

When i use 6ss i get the stones nice and tight and the bling is unreal,, like this Rhinestone Window Decal i did a while ago.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am testing it out right now. - guess I need to pick a stone and stick with it or I will be redoing a lot of designs


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sally
If you are creating a design to make it a 2nd or 3rd design and different size stone just make it smaller or larger and check the stone sizes as you do it,, if you have one design you actually have many by adjusting , the design,, just make sure and save the orig before you do this.

Sandy jo


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

What I need to do is to change the whole size and change the distance between stones should not be too bad for the 3 I need done immediately


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Sally, I have a sizing template that I designed to share with customers... I can't recall if I ever shared it with you or not. If you want it, please let me know... just email me so I can attach it to the email. 

I have been teaching my new customers to make this the first template they cut and then they can use it to brush in their stones after each new shipment just to make sure they know which size holes will work best for those particular stones.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have either version of the DAS - SmartCut or StoneCut, there is a calibration chart that you can cut. You put a stone in a hole and find the one that works best for the stones being used. In the new Stone Cut, the distance is between stones. In Smart Cut, it is from center to center. I really like the closer settings.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

In my DAS old software I cut ss06 at 2.15 for my Korean stones and used 3.23 as the spacing. In the new Stone Cut, I still cut circles at 2.15, but now my spacing is 0.75mm. This works well whether I'm cutting a template or using my machine.


----------

